# Top Shot 2



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Second season of Top Shot premieres Tuesday, Feb. 8 at 10/9c.

Top Shot - History.com TV Episodes, Schedule, & Video


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I was wondering when this started. Thanks for the update! I'm interested to see how they top last season.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like it will be a good second season.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

My favorite part of Episode 1 was seeing many of the amateur shooters school the pros. Ouch!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The shooting in the first episode was better than season one, and the phony drama was not quite so ridiculous. I'll hang with it for another episode.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Bisley said:


> The shooting in the first episode was better than season one, and the phony drama was not quite so ridiculous. I'll hang with it for another episode.


Idunno, the nomination range was a little dramatic with the whole foggy scorched-earth setting. I was waiting for King Richard and his servant to come clomping over the hill with a pair of coconut shells. (If anyone needs that reference explained, you have my pity.)


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

clockworkjon said:


> Idunno, the nomination range was a little dramatic with the whole foggy scorched-earth setting. I was waiting for King Richard and his servant to come clomping over the hill with a pair of coconut shells. (If anyone needs that reference explained, you have my pity.)
> 
> YouTube - Monty Python Holy Grail Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?


_AWESOME_

:anim_lol:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Online episodes can be view here. Online episodes run about 1 week behind TV episode air dates.

Top Shot - History.com TV Episodes, Schedule, & Video


----------

